# Aftermarket Fitting Of Hyper Rails



## Stu_c (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi all 
I just bought some second hand Hyper rails to fit to our 2003 T30, he's given me everything 2x Relays (one for the engine bay, one by the dash), switches, and two small looms to go from the light unit to join the existing loom inside the car. 

I have some quick questions which hopefully you can help with.. 

1: Will the rest of the loom defiantly be there as I don't want to get half way through and realise some of the loom is missing? 

2: I was told after buying them from another person that the roof is a slightly different shape so they wont fit if your car does not come with these factory fitted. is this true? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## roundel (Aug 13, 2014)

Can only address # 2 I can't imagine Nissan would spend the money to redesign the roof line for these rails. The mounting points may be different and likely are but I doubt the roof is a different shape from the factory.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I can't answer your questions, but keep us posted as to your progress in installing them. Where will you put the switch to turn them on?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Just looked at Nissan sales guide for X trail, and in Canada mentions those roof rails as new option for 2006 SE with adventure package. However they replace the fog lights if you choose to have them installed. So my guess is that you have to connect to the circuit that powers the fog lights.


----------

